# Anyone headed to Sturgis ????



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaving in the morning. Anyone else going ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My parents are. If you knew what goofballs they were, you'd laugh. They dont fit the biker stereotype in the least bit


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You riding or pulling the bike?

Watch out for the deer AL.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> You riding or pulling the bike?
> 
> Watch out for the deer AL.


Trailering a bike is an illness. If you see my bike on a trailer call the police................it's stolen.

Bax*: I don't look like a biker either. 6'2", 245 lbs., bald head, long mustache and gotee and ..........................................................................................I ride a goldwing. :lol:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm impressed Al. I sold my bike years ago after some guy turned left in front of me. Still don't know how I missed him. Scared the **** out of me. I had it for 8 years, I miss having a bike......the 4-wheelers just aren't the same........
Make sure u share some pics when u get back.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I try hard to stay out of Sturgis. Our group does a lot of volunteer work at the places most bikers don't want to go. I plan on helping out at the Rapid City Hospital. If any of you do go , please don't drink and ride and give yourselfs plenty of space. Safe riding to all.


----------

